# Emerson LC320EM1F



## dsp92057 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the same problems as posted below by another user. Any help would be appreciated. I've already changed the fuse, so it's not that. 

We have an Emerson LC320EM1F. When we first bought it in March or April we were able to use it no problem. We don't watch TV, we just play video games and watch movies and TV shows on DVD that we've bought. We also don't have any kind of cable, satellite, or antenna hook-up. Recently (I think within the past three weeks or so), we started having problems turning it on. When we pressed the power button on either the remote or the TV itself, the green "on" light would begin blinking, after a few seconds the words "DIGITAL TELEVISION" would appear on the bottom right of the screen, and then the screen would go black. The red "Stand By" light would either appear alongside the green "on" light or it would appear by itself. After turning on our Blu-ray player and having a disc running, we could press the power button for the TV about 20 times or so and the TV would finally turn on. Over the past few days, though, it seemed like the process was taking even longer, and finally last night we just couldn't get it to turn on. We've tried pressing all the buttons on the TV and the remote, but nothing seems to faze it other than the power button. The TV seems programmed to only turn on if something's registering on the TV, but that doesn't explain why it worked before and how now it simply won't turn on and keeps staying on Stand By mode no matter how many times we press the Power button. Can someone please tell us what our problem is and how we could possibly fix it?


----------

